# Do Anaconda have the swing



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

Well i think ive narrowed my selection down to the perception swing or prowler 13. Im edging towards the swing because of the thicker hull and tighter fitting hatches.

My question is regarding Anaconda, I have been in 3 times and called twice with no quality service yet, anyone i ask doesnt have a clue about kayaks and whether or not they will beat another price, has anyone had these problems before??

It seems as though they dont have any standard swings in at the GC, does anyone know if they have basic swing packages up in Brissy?? perhaps the basic one with a rear hatch and seat even.

All this mucking around leans me towards ordering a prowler.

any ideas or advice guys??


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Fishing Man
There are two other kayak shops that I know of in the Southport Surfers area.
One is on the Gold Coast H'way opposite the Olympic pool, and the other is on Bundall Rd near the servo on the western side.
Maybe they can help you out 

Chris


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb+Ho24AABhXgAASQIURw1AAP+/foCAAgiJoEntU9NGm1GibKeU2oNU/UYoAANAABBia8KCit172Ub6drcmVsUu7tjmQeb0wak876/fezTEKdJCYxEZ6cLKQTktghsNzJXlWFzbK/HhB0h+myMmJEJDbNHWJQXBayq7SeGxNQC5IBkHMUby8wWvolNC0TSlRRXK6CCZnAlRCPJSEESSMz0eTch/F3JFOFCQv4ejbgA==


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

the reason I went anaconda is they will beat any price by 10%

good value, ive just had bad service 5 times now,


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Mate if the service is that bad prior to purchase it aint gonna get any better afterwards. I would be talking to Billybob if that is a viable option to you. Good luck with it mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know billybob personally but from what I've seen and heard he's given great service to a lot of kayakers and the sport in general. You obviously have a price in mind why don't you at least give him the opportunity to get your business. Because from experience if you can't get looked after by a company when you are trying to give them money they sure as hell wont help once they've already got it. 
The other thing to look at is he may be able to fit out a package which is good value to you and you know it's done right. Support the small businesses while we've still got them. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

mate , i would be talking to billybob seeing he is reasonably close, i would rather pay $100 more and have the confidence that i had what was right for me than get the cheaper price and then no after sales advice or help, as a matter of fact i am about to do a similar thing buying an espri, buy off someone who CARES and you wont go wrong.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Buying a yak from a dedicated yak fishing specialist is good for a number of reasons.

(1) They paddle and they fish
(2) They are good for an extended chat on those days when you can't go fishing
(3) They can assemble a complete package
(4) They aren't full of Sh#t
(5) They can properly assess you and the yak
(6) They will sell you a paddle that is suitable for you and the yak
(7) They do what they can to get you into a good yak that is suitable for your style of fishing.

We partake in a very specialised sport. I reckon we should support the people that helped introduce us to it.

Buying a yak isn't like picking up a few lures and a bit of braid. There's a stack of variables and too many inexperienced new players.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to agree with some great advice here, it's hard to put a price on years of experience and genuine interest in the sport that you are equiping yourself for.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im not really after their advice in Anaconda, 
just wondered if they stock basic swings up in the brissy stores etc, 
if not il ask in anaconda down here how long it takes to get one in,

i know what i want, just need info on what the procedure is on getting one, it just seems that no one wants to make a sale in there sometimes,

any ideas on what anaconda is like in brissy,

like i said i was after a basic swing with seat and rear hatch fitted


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

cheers fellas


----------



## Whitey (May 18, 2006)

Mate

I recon you have made the right choice of Yak in the Prowler or Perception. I have one of each (wife has the prowler which I borrow). Both were purchased recently on the Gold Coast and both with great service.
Perception was purchased at the Boatshed on Thrower Drive at Currumbin. The owner, Brad, was very helpful and gave me a great price on yak plus accessories.
Prowler was purchased at Zulu Surf Spears on Lamana Lane in Miami / Burleigh. See Mark. I compared his price with Anaconda. He was $200 cheaper which Anaconda could not even match let alone beat.

Give me a bell on the PM if you want to know more details.

Regards

Darrin


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh Ben,
I had the same thing when I went to buy my kayaks 3 phone calls couldn't get me through to the kayak dept then I called into the store the next day no one would serve me while 4 of their staff were having a chat, so they didn't get any of my money. I don't think they make the prowler 15 anymore but the new 4.5m prowler looks the goods with the fishfinder ready.Try Craig at Adventure Outlet Southport helpful friendly advise I think he does the Ocean Kayaks & most other brands. cheers Fishbrain


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep I was in Anaconda just this weekend passed and they have the Swing. From memory it was for around $1400


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

****** said:


> Perception was purchased at the Boatshed on Thrower Drive at Currumbin. The owner, Brad, was very helpful and gave me a great price on yak plus accessories.


Ben I bought the Espri at the Boatshed and as ****** said they were good to deal with and competitive with quote


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I enquired about a swing at Anaconda in Melbourne and although they don't keep them on they shelf they will order one for you. Their prices are quite competetive on the basic swing but if you want one professionally rigged for fishing go to Billybob.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HAY FM just put my cash down on a prowler 13 at pro cacth with milan gave me a good deal. I like the swing as well but i cant have 2 yaks. see ya mark


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Fishing Man - you have a PM.


----------

